# a new start in spain



## elgordo (Nov 28, 2008)

hi all
as a 65 year old man (ancient) if you listen to my grandchildren i want to move to spain my income after taxes is about £1200 is it possible on this amount of money


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elgordo said:


> hi all
> as a 65 year old man (ancient) if you listen to my grandchildren i want to move to spain my income after taxes is about £1200 is it possible on this amount of money


Hi & welcome

that's one of those 'how long is a piece of string' questions, & the answer is 'it depends'

it depends on where you live & how you want to live

but your income would be about twice the Spanish state pension, so of course it's possible


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I always suggest as a "rule of thumb" if you can live on that amount (in pounds) £1200 in the UK, then yes! Go for it lol. Remember the coasts and touristy areas are more expensive than inland.

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

elgordo said:


> hi all
> as a 65 year old man (ancient) if you listen to my grandchildren i want to move to spain my income after taxes is about £1200 is it possible on this amount of money


The Spanish old age pension is €635 so in theory you should be fine, but obviously it depends how much of that you will need to spend on rent and heating. 

Make sure you claim your winter fuel allowance before you move, then you can get it here too. And of course as a UK state pensioner you will get free healthcare in Spain.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I think it really depends where you choose to live, because it is clear from comments that have been made that for instance the CDS is more expensive to live than the CB North.


----------



## doyleshelly (Jan 31, 2011)

you should be ok but steer clear of city centre locations as rents and cost of living is much more expensive.

Best of Luck!


----------

